# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  CSI Vegas/Miami/New York - Pictures

## Jojo

Initially, here are loads of pics of Will Peterson for all of you fans out there, found some  :Wub:  pics that I thought I would share with you  :Big Grin: ...



Please feel free to add to them - pics of any characters from CSI  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jojo



----------


## Jojo



----------


## Luna

*drools*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Who is he?!?

----------


## Jojo

Gil Grissom - CSI Vegas  :Wub:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh, still means nothing to me, but if you think he's lovely, then ok.

----------


## Jojo

lol - CSI Vegas is on C5 and Living TV, you also have CSI Miami and CSI New York (though New York isn't much cop really) - Crime Scene Investigation.......

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh, i don't have Sky TV.

----------


## Jojo

That explains it then  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeap, lol.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How could anyone possibly ask who Gil Grissom is?  Well I ask ye!!  I thought it was compulsory to drool over that man :Smile: 

I've had too much excitement for one day think I'll go for a lie down in the first aid room.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

No no, i just don't get what you all see in him.  :Sick:

----------


## Luna

:EEK!:  come on take another look girl!!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope, he's vagly ok in one of then but no no and no.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Sweetheart you need to go to specsavers  :Smile:  xx

by the way how do you add pictures

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Sweetheart you need to go to specsavers  xx
> 
> by the way how do you add pictures


Cheeky, he too old and not very hot at all. yuk :Sick:

----------


## Luna

> by the way how do you add pictures


http://photobucket.com/ you can use this one i think its the best

----------


## Jojo

> Cheeky, he too old and not very hot at all. yuk


Maybe its me showing my age but  :Wub:   :Wub:  and more  :Wub:   Though I do like the older man so  :Searchme:  

Glad you could join us Chloe in our Gil appreciation lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I like an older man, Trevor Eve for one, but no this guy. Sorry xx

----------


## Jojo

> I like an older man, Trevor Eve for one, but no this guy. Sorry xx


Don't worry Dawn - we won't hold it against you  :Rotfl:  Trevor Eve - now there is another  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Don't worry Dawn - we won't hold it against you  Trevor Eve - now there is another


Lol, thanks. Trevor yes any time, and i'm loving his hair at the moment!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Maybe its me showing my age but   and more  Though I do like the older man so  
> 
> Glad you could join us Chloe in our Gil appreciation lol


Its cool I did not need much persuading just a nightly fix from living tv  :Love:

----------


## Jojo

> Its cool I did not need much persuading just a nightly fix from living tv


Ah yes, 11pm each night - whenever I can get a "Gil Fix", I do!!! lol

----------


## JustJodi

> *drools*


 
can gil get any sexier !!!!!!!!!! that man is just GORGEOUS !!!!!!! :Love:   :Heart:   :Wub:

----------


## Jojo

> can gil get any sexier !!!!!!!!!! that man is just GORGEOUS !!!!!!!


I thought you'd like this thread Jodi  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> I thought you'd like this thread Jodi


*Now I wanna know how Luna got those pictures so big,, all I can put on here are thumbnail versions * 

*Oh I love it !!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Jojo

It was me  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

I did it through photoshack

----------


## JustJodi

> It was me  
> 
> I did it through photoshack


*Photo shack ?? I have the other one umm what was it called  photobucket ????* 
*We gotta talk about this my girl LOL  *

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------

